# Macunaíma, nosso anti-herói vai longe!



## Vanda

Macu é mineiro mesmo, não nega, come quieto!

 Na calada da noite, vira a casa dos 1000 e 

quando a gente assusta 

o danado tá longe.

Macu, de quem a gente vai rir se 

você não aparecer com seus "causos"?

Some, não menino! Ainda mais agora que virou carioca, 

se me aparece

  "postando" chiado, corto-lhe os xx.
​


----------



## Mangato

Parabéns amigão. E não suma. Precisamos no foro gente como você

Abraços

MG


----------



## maralto

Parabéns, Macunaíma!

Gosto sempre de ler o que você diz no Fórum!

Muitas felicidades!
Maralto


----------



## Outsider

Muitos parabéns, Macu. Para você, "Um Olhar Sobre Macunaíma".


----------



## alexacohen

Eu não falo português, but I want to say happy 1000 posts to you, too. 

Alexa


----------



## nichec

Happy 1000


----------



## olivinha

Parabéns, Macu!
Agora é a minha vez de aparecer na sua festa para celebrar, desta vez, as suas 1000 valiosas contribuições. Espero continuar aprendendo e rindo (muito) com você. 
Além da nossa querida língua, há algo muito especial que nos une: Olivinha e Macunaíma são da mesma geração: da primavera de 2006, hehehe.
Com todo meu carinho,
O


----------



## totor

te pido disculpas por no poder saludarte en tu idioma, macunaíma.

y a decir verdad, tampoco te conozco. pero lo hago porque _macunaíma,_ de glauber rocha, es una de las películas más extraordinarias que he visto en mi vida.

por lo tanto,

*¡¡¡feliz postiversario, macunaíma!!!*​


----------



## MOC

Parabéns Macu. Como diz Mangato, não suma, precisamos no foro de gente como você.


----------



## Macunaíma

Muito obrigado a todos vocês! 

Ironicamente, eu que me registrei no WR para tirar dúvidas no fórum de inglês já aceito o fato de que não tenho vocação para línguas estrangeiras, mas tenho hoje uma visão muito diferente sobre a minha própria língua. Acredito naquela frase na minha assinatura, que compartilhar conhecimento é a melhor forma de se prender também, porque nenhum ponto-de-vista tomado isoladamente pode abarcar toda a verdade sobre um fato. Realmente, aprende-se ensinando --portanto somos todos cobaias uns dos outros  Depois do fórum, a língua portuguesa se tornou para mim uma coisa lúdica, interessante, prazerosa. É isso que dá andar em boa companhia!




Vanda said:


> Some, não menino! Ainda mais agora que virou carioca. Se me aparece "postando" chiado, corto-lhe os xx.


 

Muito ao contrário, Vanda. Agora é que eu exagero na mineirice mesmo! Gosto de parecer exótico em terras estranhas! Adotei a estratégia do João Ubaldo Ribeiro, que ele narra em Um Brasileiro em Berlim: cansado de lutar contra os estereótipos, ele resolveu jogar com eles ao seu favor e contava aos vizinhos alemães como os índios andavam nus em pleno Rio de Janeiro, se dizia descendente de tribos antropofágicas e grunhia durante as refeições a que era convidado. Segundo ele, essa estratégia lhe rendeu notoriedade e influência  Numa escala menor, eu exagero no sotaque "meigo" (sem _aquela_ acepção) e na timidez de mineiro, e assim ganho a atenção das descoladas gatinhas cariocas...





Outsider said:


> Muitos parabéns, Macu. Para você, "Um Olhar Sobre Macunaíma".


 

Obrigado, Outsider, pelo texto. Gostei especialmente deste trecho:




> As frases feitas e provérbios são propriedades coletivas e são usados por Macunaíma para que este possa criar o seu próprio provérbio (...)"É que Macunaíma é contemplativo e egoísta. Não tem reivindicações, é parado; e _o provérbio é um dos mais terríveis meios de estagnação da humanidade._.." (PROENÇA, 1974, p. 82).


 



totor said:


> te pido disculpas por no poder saludarte en tu idioma, macunaíma.
> 
> y a decir verdad, tampoco te conozco. pero lo hago porque _macunaíma,_ de glauber rocha, es una de las películas más extraordinarias que he visto en mi vida.


 

Obrigado, toto. Eu também gosto muito do filme, em que _eu_ sou interpretado por Grande Othelo. É um exemplo de excelente adaptação cinematográfica de obra literária. A linguagem do cinema é muito apropriada para o tipo de narrativa de Macunaíma, cheia de alegorias e cenas de realismo fantástico.

....

Thank you, Nichec, for dropping by. I have benefited a lot from your posts in the EO forum. You are always attentive to details and very kind.

Thank you, Alexa. Although we don't see much of you in the Portuguese forum, I'm a reader and admirer of your well-reasoned and mature inputs in the Cultural forum. I would show up more often if my English could keep up to the standards there, but I'm a frequent reader, though. When egos get inflated, you are one who always keeps your balance.


_Macunaíma_


----------



## ayupshiplad

Ahhh I can't believe I almost missed this one! I was waiting for you to get to 1000 for ages! 

Anyway, congratulations! (I won't spoil my well-meant sentiments by writing in Portuguese so will have to be English I'm afraid!) As I've already said, I really do appreciate your replies to my posts  You always give me detailed explanations of expressions or grammar areas (such as subjunctives ) which are always in depth and considered.

Anyway, I shall conclude in typical slang of my region:

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!


----------



## AGATHA2

Ola Macunaima !

Já tantos ! Espero que muitos mais porque sempre gosto das suas contribucoes originais e inteligentes.

HERZLICHE GLÜCKWÜNSCHE = PARABEMS


----------



## Benvindo

Macunaíma, peguei este bonde um pouco atrasado, mas não poderia deixar de te dar os parabéns pelos seus mil posts. Sempre encontro os seus escritos nos threads que me interessam, e gosto de ler o que você escreve, tem sustança. Só vou fechar por aqui para não virar discurso! Um  abraço,BV


----------



## panjabigator

Parabéns para a primeira milestone, Macunaíma!  Sempre é um prazer ler os seus mensagens e espero ler muito mais no futuro de você!


----------



## Nanon

Parabéns atrasados (como sempre ) a você, Macu! E obrigada mil vezes pelas suas contribuições!


----------

